# fareston and letro for gyno



## tony1234 (Aug 30, 2010)

I have some gyno from taking tren the prohormone. I stopped as soon as i felt a lump in my nipples. Right now I am taking 2.5mg of Letro and 90mg of Fareston a day. It doesnt seem to be getting better. Do I just need to be more patient or do I need to be doing something else? Only Have been taking these about a week and a half. Thanks for any help


----------



## Tyler3295 (Aug 30, 2010)

Be patient. Letro and Fareston are both good drugs to battle gyno.

I am on the backside of a gyno battle myself. Took about 3-4 weeks before I seen ANY progress. Then within the two weeks after that 90% of the pain went away and the lump went from large pea size to BB sized.


----------



## tony1234 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks alot man that makes me feel better.


----------



## tony1234 (Aug 31, 2010)

Should I take letro until the lump is totally gone, then tapper down?  Also Should i take some Nolva when i start tappering down and how many mg a day?   I am glad to here your gyno is going away.   Thanks for all the info


----------



## Tyler3295 (Aug 31, 2010)

tony1234 said:


> Should I take letro until the lump is totally gone, then tapper down?  Also Should i take some Nolva when i start tappering down and how many mg a day?   I am glad to here your gyno is going away.   Thanks for all the info



I plan on running the letro about a week AFTER the lump is completely gone. However, the lump may never go away COMPLETELY since it has been this long.

It is very very small though. Unnoticeable to anyone else and little to no pain. I will just have to damage control on future cycles to prevent it from getting worse. Eventually I will PROBABLY have to pay to get it cut out.

The last day of your letro, start Nolva @ 20mg/day for a week. The following week lower that down to 10mg Nolva. Two weeks should be long enough to avoid estrogen rebound.


----------

